# Do girls like this?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have now managed to reduce my weight by 12 kgs. I had to buy new trousers as the old ones no longer fit but even some of the new ones at size 34" waist are getting too big now. This means that if I don't wear a belt they go down and you can see my trunks.

This would be considered trendy as so many young people wear their trousers that way. Maybe not for me as I am not 20 any longer. But what do the girls think about this? Shall I be consider trendy or use a belt?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You should have posted this in the Powder Room :roll:

Use a belt! Does the phrase 'builders' bum' not mean anything to you? Leave things to our imagination :wink:

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Builders bum is a different thing. You don't expose your bum here just your underwear.

Also builder's bum is associated with fat bellies...mine is not as fat these days :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I don't wear a belt they go down and you can see my trunks.


 Was this when you were swimming then?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Well done on the weight saving now keep it steady and keep fit, you'll live a long and healthier life.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

no belt..... daft b'stard

that's the same as socks and sandals


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> no belt..... daft b'stard
> 
> that's the same as socks and sandals


It's like watching Joey from Friends.
He never wears a belt with his jeans.

To me, a belt is essential as it makes your outfit look better (as well as being practical) and defines your body better.
Saying that, I tend not to tuck my tops into my trousers since the 80's, but the principal still stands :wink:

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh.... and as you say you ain't young any longer.... trying to emulate younger fashions just 'cos you think you're "fit", due to some probably long overdue weight loss, will maybe get some stiffled laughs atleast.

You gonna post some pics dream-boy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Well done on the weight saving now keep it steady and keep fit, you'll live a long and healthier life.


He might get some "drop dead" requests from the ladies though. Only trying to help.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I normally use belt on trousers but only because I have to. If the trousers are the right size you shouldn't have to wear a belt at all. This is what I was hoping for...trousers with perfect fitting so you don't have to use belt on them.

I still have to go down another 3 kilos to be happy with my weight. At least I am back to the gym following a month of only walking exerice. This should now help me a bit more I hope.

Ohh..I called them trunks to define the shape. They are smaller than boxers with better fitting.

At the moment I am attracting so much interest that I have to put them off me. It is unreal what weight loss does to you. Weight makes you look older too. I was told by a female colleague that I look younger now.

My biggest problem is that it is expensive to buy new clothes all the time to adjust to my body changes.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> no belt..... daft b'stard
> 
> that's the same as socks and sandals


You were right about private education, the man knows how to behave.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > no belt..... daft b'stard
> ...


 :?: :idea:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I normally use belt on trousers but only because I have to. If the trousers are the right size you shouldn't have to wear a belt at all. This is what I was hoping for...trousers with perfect fitting so you don't have to use belt on them.
> 
> Weight makes you look older too. I was told by a female colleague that I look younger now.
> 
> My biggest problem is that it is expensive to buy new clothes all the time to adjust to my body changes.


So tell me something, if you went out in an expensive suit that fits perfect, you would not wear an expensive belt to match? hmmm... no logic, ofcourse you would.

Regarding the weight loss, for sure this is good and makes you look younger, I have always been slim, ever since I started going to the gym full time and going for a run every morning, and looking "big" I feel different, a lot better in every way, I am not-over done, but I am now well built after a years training, I am very happy and working out gives me great pleasure and a lot of my ideas come to me then. Also girls are always attracted to a guy with a great body.

Start working on a routine and get in shape, weight loss is one think, but in my opinion being a skinny person is not always a nice site... What you eat is important, keep it consistant.

When I first started training, nothing was showing, a lot of hard work and I was physically looking the same, results don't happen overnight, it takes some time, if you want to train properly maybe its an idea to get a personal trainer, to many times I see people doing it wrong and causing more damage than good.

Regarding the clothes, don't be a tight arse, with your new look you must look good


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Some wierd people online, next it will be dancing instead of football, facials for men and 'how do I get rid of this rash?' :roll:

Eat a pie, grab a beer and worry about what comes out yer gob instead of what u wear.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Leg said:


> Some wierd people online, next it will be dancing instead of football, facials for men and 'how do I get rid of this rash?' :roll:
> 
> Eat a pie, grab a beer and worry about what comes out yer gob instead of what u wear.


Maybe it is different for a married man; as you are not on the "prowl"?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Some wierd people online, next it will be dancing instead of football, facials for men and 'how do I get rid of this rash?' :roll:
> ...


rofl, when I was out on the 'prowl' I didnt post on forums asking whether a belt was the right thing to wear or not at *quarter to ten on a saturday night.* I was too busy out on the lash with my mates 'prowling' women and had more to offer than knowing whether a belt was the 'in' thing to wear or not.

By the way, tucking your shirt into your 'trunks' (wtf?) isnt the right thing to do either. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This forum is great lol.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Leg said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


By 'trunks' I think he means boxers/pants? is that what people do these days, tuck their shirts into their boxers?  I haven't seen this when clubbing in town, what city does he live in?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


It was just the geekiest thing I could think of on the subject tbh. No idea what men call underwear, its not the kind of thing that comes up in discussion round Leeds on a Saturday piss up, well apart from the bars with no women in I guess?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nobody tucks his shirt in his boxers/trunks. Who said that?

Leg, I had a wonderful week as I took it off so I am now trying to recover my breath. :wink:

DJ. Yes in a nice suit the belt looks nice and I agree with this.

I have also been going to the gym on and off the last 5 years. It has now been a month since the last visit and I hope to be a regular again as of today.

Buying clothes is expensive as my weight and shape is still changing as I haven't reached my target yet. So I spent money 4 weeks ago and now they are big again. I will go out again to look for smaller sizes once again.

Skinny men are indeed bad. As bad as obese men. My target is to be 93kgs and keep going to the gym. It is a good weight to keep if your body fat keeps going down and your muscle density goes up. After all I am 1.87m tall so not a small boy. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Nobody tucks his shirt in his boxers/trunks. Who said that?
> 
> Leg, I had a wonderful week as I took it off so I am now trying to recover my breath. :wink:
> 
> ...


Now u lost me, what are 'Kgs' and what the chuff is an 'm'?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Leg said:


> Now u lost me, what are 'Kgs' and what the chuff is an 'm'?


Kilos

Meters


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Now u lost me, what are 'Kgs' and what the chuff is an 'm'?
> ...


Nope lost me, new fangled ideas, ure just trying to make me feel old arent u!

Its feet, stones and pounds in Legland Im afraid. All this European malarky is beyond me.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody tucks his shirt in his boxers/trunks. Who said that?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It is the metric system that is used in this country. :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm glad I don't live in Legoland.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Legoland in Windsor? :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Your lucky I see you have had a bit to drink! I have to wait till 3am to pick my gf up... ho hum... great being lonely


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Next you will be telling me its the 21st century and Buck Rogers lives round the corner with a little robot that can only say 'biddy biddy'. You must think I was born yesterday!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why just wait and talk to this forum full with sad TT gits?  Go out clubbing till 3 and then go and pick her up. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Your lucky I see you have had a bit to drink! I have to wait till 3am to pick my gf up... ho hum... great being lonely


Drink? Me? Never? Cant stand the stuff. No I said neat ffs, no ice. What was I saying? Oh yeah, no I dont drink.

Anyone know if Ebay sell kebabs?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Your lucky I see you have had a bit to drink! I have to wait till 3am to pick my gf up... ho hum... great being lonely
> ...


Try here...they do delivery.

http://www.souvlaki-agprodr.gr/


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Why just wait and talk to this forum full with sad TT gits?  Go out clubbing till 3 and then go and pick her up. :wink:


I am dead, I got back on friday early am, went out last night till late, went to bed at 5, got up at 2pm, still very tired... :x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


fek me i must have had too much to drink, that website is all gobbledegook, time for bed methinks.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Try here...they do delivery.
> 
> http://www.souvlaki-agprodr.gr/


Now you made me v.hungry!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I normally use belt on trousers but only because I have to. If the trousers are the right size you shouldn't have to wear a belt at all. This is what I was hoping for...trousers with perfect fitting so you don't have to use belt on them.
> 
> I still have to go down another 3 kilos to be happy with my weight. At least I am back to the gym following a month of only walking exerice. This should now help me a bit more I hope.
> 
> ...


You so funny big boy.

The belt and trousers thing.... think of the belt as more than something to hold your trousers up. Now if you want to persist with the Simon Cowel look - even though am sure even he wears a belt - go right ahead.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hellloooo ladies


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63876

get a belt


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK then..I will use a belt on my trousers then.

But about shorts? Doesn't it look silly to wear a belt on shorts?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How short shorts?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

knee length

I guess this is not a problem to use belt as the t-shirt will go on top anyway.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I have to say, I have absolutely no idea what my weight is in kgs, and I can only tell you my height in metres by converting it from feet and inches :?

All trousers have belt loops, I don't believe they're there 'just in case' the trousers are not a perfect fit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Girls just like large bank balances.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> knee length
> 
> I guess this is not a problem to use belt as the t-shirt will go on top anyway.


shorts are different

as long as you dont tuck your shirt in when wearing shorts!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not wearing a belt with trousers (especially jeans) is a pet hate of mine and should be punishable by death.

Regardless of whether or not the 'slacks' fit, a belt will ensure you look slimmer if you're wearing a shirt tucked in and makes sure that girls don't see your thong.








a


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OMG. thats the pair ive got.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Skinny men are indeed bad. As bad as obese men. My target is to be 93kgs and keep going to the gym. :wink:


Hmmm no wonder you don't need a belt, I can get into 30 in jeans but i have to use pliers to do the zips up and have a gut hanging over the waistband.
I'm 80Kg's and wear 34in waist jeans / trousers comfortably so i wouldn't imagine you couldn't wear 34in waist trousers without discomfort assuming you are heavier than 93Kg's as this is your target weight :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm 100kg and can/do wear 34" jeans/shorts etc depending on make - 36"'ers just fall off me.

So many body shapes etc - weight is never a good indicator.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Skinny men are indeed bad. As bad as obese men. My target is to be 93kgs and keep going to the gym. :wink:
> ...


Saint explained you a bit more about this.

When I was 82kgs several years back I had a 28 inch waist!! I am currently 95 kilos and my target is 93kilos. Please do NOT forget that I have been going to the gym on and off for the last 5-6 years. My chest is 44 inches. Weight loss without exercise is VERY bad for you. You first loose water then muscle and the fat is the last. I bet with you that you body fat % is higher than mine as well.

One pair of jeans that I bought 3 weeks back appears to be big and it is size 34". Another paird that I bought the same time at 36" is also now too big.

Please don't forget that because it says 34" it doesn't actually mean that it is 34".

I have decided that I will buy very tight fitting trousers next as I expect to get even smaller in the waist. I will be looking at 32" or 34" next.

Kell...I will wear belt with my jeans as it is your pet hate. I didn't do yesterday in Salsa and my pants were going down as I was spinning the ladies. :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


V I also go the gym two to three times a week now and the last time my body fat was measured i was less than 17% compared with 24% before i joined the gym. My whole eating routine and drinking routine has changed, so please don't lecture me :wink:

I'm sorry V i have seen you and you have a bigger frame than me and 28in waist @ 82K's :lol: I don't know anyone my age who is a 28in waist. Just cause a label says 34 doesn't mean they are, measure your self with a tape measure and come back and tell us ur real waist size :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I bet it's 44" - those high waisters are a treat to see.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


I said I was waist 28" a few years back not now. I was only 24 then.

I didn't know you are going to the gym now too. So good for you. Because as I said your before body fat is more than mine as I am 22% now. I can easily be 17% at 93kgs as I was 19% at 101 kilos before (2 years back).

Yes you are right...if I measure my real waist it won't be so slim. Is your actual waist 34 when you measure it with a tape?? Mine is bigger than that of course but only by a couple of inches.

But AGAIN...you have to see the chest to waist ratio. This is the most important not just the waist alone. If your chest is 38" and the waist is 34" and mine are 44" and 36" which ratio is the best? :wink:

And of course I still have excess belly fat, which I am trying to reduce now.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

But mine is 42 and 34 so which is best :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> But mine is 42 and 34 so which is best :wink:


Even :wink:

...but if i measure my chest is actually 46" inches but my suit is 44 from Marks and 46 from Zara.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

anyway - getting back to the "Do girls like this?" - if they read this thread they'll prolly run a mile - so hell go for it.......... forget the belt and let it all hang loose and invest in a full size mirror.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> anyway - getting back to the "Do girls like this?" - if they read this thread they'll prolly run a mile


 you're dead right ................ too much "willy waving" :roll:

Hev x :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I would PAY to see this conversation at my local. Would be chuffin hilarious.

What next 'does my bum look big in this?' :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> What next 'does my bum look big in this?' :roll:


Yes it does :lol: .................. put a belt on!

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > anyway - getting back to the "Do girls like this?" - if they read this thread they'll prolly run a mile
> ...


Now you are SO jealous that you have nothing to wave around...unlike us boyz!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> I would PAY to see this conversation at my local. Would be chuffin hilarious.


Maybe I should start my own stand up comedy show. :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Now you are SO jealous that you have nothing to wave around...unlike us boyz!


There is a reply to that comment but I will refrain .................. afterall, it wouldn't be very lady-like :roll:

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Now you are SO jealous that you have nothing to wave around...unlike us boyz!
> ...


Play with us...don't be lady like now. Is this a Scottish comment as I really don't know what you have in mind.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I would PAY to see this conversation at my local. Would be chuffin hilarious.
> ...


Err, yeah do it in Bristol or somewhere though, definately NOT in Barnsley eh :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


 :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

some girls like this


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

johnnyboy said:


> some girls like this


So put a money belt on!

Or V could get a bum bag :wink: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Dont bring me into your boyz group :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Its OK "little" boy...nothing to be afraid of.  :wink:


----------



## nikkijam (Aug 1, 2006)

i think u sud wear a belt!! if u wearin trackies u can wear em baggy n dat but jeans n dat look stupuid all baggy!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

excuse me ?

Do we have a translator in the house? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its ok - its just Rooney again. Has she crashed your TT?. She did look fit in the paper though so i can see why you have her around?

Hows training going - stomp on anyone yet?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nikkijam said:


> i think u sud wear a belt!! if u wearin trackies u can wear em baggy n dat but jeans n dat look stupuid all baggy!!


Thanks for your advice. Not sure I understand all of it though. You must be a young lad...maybe 19? :wink:


----------



## nikkijam (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry about that im new to this! was just told to write properly sorry!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> excuse me ?
> 
> Do we have a translator in the house? :roll:


This is for you non-streetwise old gits 



> I think u sud wear a belt!! if u wearin trackies u can wear em baggy n dat but jeans n dat look stupuid all baggy!!


I think you should wear a belt!! If your wearing tracksuit bottoms. You can wear them baggy, but jeans and those kind off things look stupid when they are baggy.

C im dwn wit it!! 

I'm surprised you can't understand it Scotty. I picked all this up after reading your txts that you have sent me.


----------

